# Retired TFO Members



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 30, 2012)

I was wondering how many retired members are here.I know of a few but I can count them on one hand, there has to be more.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 31, 2012)

Retired from TFO...of course not, silly, then they wouldn't be here, would they? slaps self on forehead!

I've been retired from the phone company since the late '80s.


----------



## Utah Lynn (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm a retired Civil Servant since '06 w/ 41 yrs.


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 31, 2012)

I suppose I fit into this category, eventhough I'm really not retired. I was a house carpenter for 36 years, and beat myself up sufficiently, that I'm on disability. (for the last couple of years)


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 31, 2012)

Retiree here!!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 31, 2012)

I consider myself retired from making money, but not retired from getting to enjoy spending it.


----------



## wellington (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey, I'm with Jacqui. Although I do work one day a week for 1-2 hours outside the house. The hardest job I still have, is raising my 15 year old son. OMG, teenagers, what's wrong with them


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 31, 2012)

wellington said:


> Hey, I'm with Jacqui. Although I do work one day a week for 1-2 hours outside the house. The hardest job I still have, is raising my 15 year old son. OMG, teenagers, what's wrong with them



What's wrong with them? Well aliens come down and steal their brains when they are about 14 and don't give them back until they are about 20.


----------



## kathyth (Oct 31, 2012)

Did someone say retirement?
I will retire from nursing in 34 weeks, but I swear I'm not counting.


----------



## wellington (Oct 31, 2012)

DesertGrandma said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I'm with Jacqui. Although I do work one day a week for 1-2 hours outside the house. The hardest job I still have, is raising my 15 year old son. OMG, teenagers, what's wrong with them
> ...



I believe it


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Nov 1, 2012)

wellington said:


> I believe it



Ugh! I agree! Just getting on my kids school website for grades is a downer for the rest of the day.


----------



## wellington (Nov 2, 2012)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > I believe it
> ...



I hear that. Not sure if that parent portal thing is a good thing or not


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 2, 2012)

Able to avoid the portal thing; kids are in their mid 20's. However, I am not sure my son has his brain completely back yet... 
Must happen gradually 

About 2 years from retirement, +/-


----------



## wellington (Nov 2, 2012)

You know boys are slower then girls


----------



## Laura (Nov 2, 2012)

i will be retiring in Feb 2014 if things dont get better at work... but if it improves i will stay.. However, i want to be able to enjoy retirement.. be active and able...
things are starting to hurt and I dont recover or bounce back as quick... and I sure as heck dont bounce!


----------



## JeffG (Nov 2, 2012)

Four years, three months, and ten days until I retire. I'm not really paying attention to it though.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 2, 2012)

I retired just over two years ago. I still dabble in investing just for the challenge and fun!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 2, 2012)

I guess I should say that I am retired, 10 years last May.


----------



## BodaTort1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Just did the math... I can retire from nursing in 2044 with 47 yrs in my Dansko clogs.....Regretting I figured it out :-(


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 3, 2012)

Len said:


> I guess I should say that I am retired, 10 years last May.


You are a PRO retireeeee



BodaTort1 said:


> Just did the math... I can retire from nursing in 2044 with 47 yrs in my Dansko clogs.....Regretting I figured it out :-(



I'm sorry you figured that out too. Perhaps you will glide along in 'air Danskos' by then...or do everything by Skype...


----------



## jtrux (Nov 7, 2012)

I've got 32 years until I can retire with Union Pacific railroad. I've been here since 2007 when I turned 23. So looks like bodatort and I will share a retirement party.


----------



## BodaTort1 (Nov 7, 2012)

@Lynnedit.. I am hoping by then there will be a scanner that pts walk thru and Alarms "FAKER" "Liar Liar" when pts come to the ER just for drugs!!
@Jtrux.. Deal on the party.. You bring the beer and I will bring the BenGay and canes!! ;-)


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 7, 2012)

BodaTort1 said:


> @Lynnedit.. I am hoping by then there will be a scanner that pts walk thru and Alarms "FAKER" "Liar Liar" when pts come to the ER just for drugs!!
> @Jtrux.. Deal on the party.. You bring the beer and I will bring the BenGay and canes!! ;-)



 Thanks for the double chuckle!


----------



## terryo (Nov 7, 2012)

I've never worked, outside of being a Mother, which is more work than any other job I know of. But my husband has retired a few years ago, and since my kids are all grown now, and my youngest is 24, I guess you can say I'm retired. I still do some computer work for my son's business at home.....oh wait a minute, you never retire from being a Mother...never!


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 7, 2012)

BodaTort1 said:


> @Lynnedit.. I am hoping by then there will be a scanner that pts walk thru and Alarms "FAKER" "Liar Liar" when pts come to the ER just for drugs!!
> @Jtrux.. Deal on the party.. You bring the beer and I will bring the BenGay and canes!! ;-)



True, true about the scanner! 
...I have a heat pack on right now, that's kind of like Ben Gay


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 2, 2018)

I just retired on Friday. (36 years. Started at age 17) Broward county school board.
So. No one else has since November of 2012?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 2, 2018)

So now you have more time for your cars and m/c's. Too bad you didn't have more $$$ too!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 2, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> So now you have more time for your cars and m/c's. Too bad you didn't have more $$$ too!!


Yes. I have more work now and a pension of about 60% of my past income.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 2, 2018)

.....Time to get back to work?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 2, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> .....Time to get back to work?


Time to go feed the animals!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 2, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I was wondering how many retired members are here.



~ I retired in 2010.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Sep 2, 2018)

I went on disability in 2008, and reached "official" retirement age 2 years ago.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 3, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just retired on Friday. (36 years. Started at age 17) Broward county school board.
> So. No one else has since November of 2012?



~ FRS........me too.......simply awesome!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 3, 2018)

Great financial talk radio show.
https://www.daveramsey.com/​


----------



## KarenSoCal (Sep 3, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just retired on Friday. (36 years. Started at age 17) Broward county school board.
> So. No one else has since November of 2012?


You're blessed to retire so young. Now you just have to get through til SS and Medicare kick in! [emoji2]


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 3, 2018)

My boss thinks I’m retired from working , but not from giving him my opinion![emoji217]


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 3, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ FRS........me too.......simply awesome!


I took a one time lump sum DROP
Payout.
Now I get a monthly check. Not bad.
However, I have an interview at Home Depot next Thursday....


----------



## KarenSoCal (Sep 3, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I took a one time lump sum DROP
> Payout.
> Now I get a monthly check. Not bad.
> However, I have an interview at Home Depot next Thursday....


Sheesh! [emoji23]


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 4, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> You're blessed to retire so young. Now you just have to get through til SS and Medicare kick in! [emoji2]


I'm 53
It'll be a while


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 4, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm 53
> It'll be a while



I really wish I was only 53 ! I’d get to relive 10 years ! You know that would be Great ! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## ShirleyTX (Sep 4, 2018)

Congratulations @ZEROPILOT! I retired four years ago from the State of Texas. At first it was heavenly, then I felt a little bit adrift, but finally I got into a rhythm and now I’m quite happy. I seem to be busy all the time. It feels like I didn’t retire from working, I just retired from getting paid LOL.


----------

